# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Corticosteroïden voor de huid, hormooncremes - Artikel

## Petra717

*Corticosteroïden voor de huid, hormooncremes*

*Wat zijn het?* 
Corticosteroïden voor de huid ('hormooncremes') worden al ruim 40 jaar gebruikt in de behandeling van vele soorten huidziekten. Corticosteroïden zijn afgeleid van een stof die bij mensen van nature in de bijnier worden geproduceerd. De introductie van deze geneesmiddelen zorgde ervoor dat veel huidaandoeningen die voordien nauwelijks te behandelen waren of alleen met patiënt-onvriendelijke medicijnen behandeld konden worden goed en eenvoudig te bestrijden waren. Wel bleek dat het gebruik van corticosteroïden kon leiden tot bijwerkingen. Deze bijwerkingen bleken afhankelijk van de sterkte van de cortiosteroidcrèmes. 
Wanneer worden ze voorgeschreven? 
Er zijn vele huidziekten waarbij hormooncremes worden voorgeschreven. Voorbeelden zijn eczeem en psoriasis. 
Corticosteroïden worden voorgeschreven omdat zij werken tegen ontsteking en jeuk, twee verschijnselen die bij veel huidaandoeningen voorkomen. 

*Hoe werken ze?* 
Om effectief te kunnen zijn moeten zij doordringen tot ín de huidcellen. De manier waarop het corticosteroïd wordt toegepast bepaalt voor een belangrijk deel het doordringend vermogen in de huid en dus ook de werkzaamheid. Corticosteroïd in een zalf zal sterker werken dan dezelfde concentratie in een créme. Toevoeging van hoornverwekers zoals ureum of salicylzuur zal het makkelijker maken voor de werkzame stof om door te dringen in de diepere huidlagen. 

*Welke soorten zijn er?* 
In Nederland worden corticosteroidcremes in 4 klassen ingedeeld. De arts zal in principe kiezen voor de laagst mogelijke klasse die een snelle verbetering geeft bij het type aandoening dat bestreden moet worden: 

*Lichte corticosteroïden - klasse 1* Hydrocortison acetaat 1% 
Dit is de lichtse corticosteroidcrème die vooral veel wordt toegepast bij huidaandoeningen in het gelaat. De sterkte van andere corticosteroïden worden gerelateerd aan hydrocortison.
*Vrij sterke corticosteroïden - klasse 2* 
Er zijn verschillende klasse 2-corticosteroïden op de markt. Verreweg het meest gebruikt wordt triamcinolon acetonide 0,1%
*Sterke corticosteroïden - klasse 3* Ook van deze klasse steroïden zijn verschillende middelen op de markt. De meest bekende zijn bethametasonvaleraat 0,1 % en fluticason (Cutivate ®).Andere bekende middelen uit deze klasse zijn mometason en desoximetason. Corticosteroïden uit deze groep worden vrijwel uitsluitend op de romp, armen en benen gebruikt en niet in het gezicht.
*Zeer sterke corticosteroïden - klasse 4* Voor de zeer hardnekkige huidaandoeningen die met ontsteking en jeuk gepaard gaan kan (tijdelijk) een zwaar corticosteroïd worden toegepast.De belangrijste vertegenwoordiger uit deze groep is clobetasol (Dermovate ®).
*Wat zijn de bijwerkingen?* 
Bijwerkingen komen gelukkig niet vaak voor en worden vooral gezien bij langdurig gebruik van de sterkere corticosteroiden. In grote lijnen kunnen de bijwerkingen worden verdeeld in 2 groepen. 
*bijwerkingen aan de huid zelf**bijwerkingen die andere delen van het lichaam betreffen (systemische bijwerkingen)**huid-bijwerkingen door corticosteroïden* Op de huid toegepaste corticosteroidcreme kan de volgende bijwerkingen veroorzaken: 
de huid kan dunner worden (dit wordt atrofie genoemd)de huid kan makkelijk scheuren (ook door atrofie)sneller ontwikkelen van blauwe plekkentoename van kleine bloedvaatjes (vooral in het gezicht: couperose)clownseczeem.Toegenomen kans op huidinfectiesDeze bijwerkingen treden, zoals gezegd, meestal pas op bij het langdurig gebruik van sterke corticosteroiden (maanden tot jaren ononderbroken gebruik). Helaas herstelt de huid zich na het stoppen met de hormooncreme vaak niet meer. *systemische bijwerkingen door corticosteroïden voor de huid*
Bij het gebruik van grote hoeveelheden zware corticosteroidcremes (zoals clobetasol) ineens, kan soms de hoeveelheid hormoon die door de huid in het lichaam opgenomen wordt zo groot zijn dat er nadelige effecten voor het hele lichaam zich kunnen voordoen. Dit betreft dan onderdrukking van de bijnier: steroiden die als geneesmiddel worden toegepast en doordringen in het lichaam kunnen de productie van natuurlijke steroiden in de bijnier remmen. Wanneer de toevoer van de toegediende steroiden dan opeens wordt gestopt kan het lichaam tijdelijk een tekort aan steroiden hebben omdat de productie in de bijnier vaak wat traag op gang komt. Een dergelijk tekort aan steroiden leidt tot een gevaarlijke situatie.syndroom van Cushing: opname van grote hoeveelheden steroiden (bijvoorbeeld door de huid) kan leiden tot een syndroom dat kan worden gezien bij mensen die langdurig prednison (ook een steroid) moeten slikken. Er treedt vochtophoping in de huid op (oedeem), onder andere in het gezicht, er kan suikerziekte ontstaan en de bloeddruk kan stijgen.andere mogelijke bijwerkingen zijn botontkalking (osteoporose), groeiremming (bij kinderen), glaucoom en cataract.Deze ernstige bijwerkingen zijn allen uitermate zeldzaam omdat dergelijke hoeveelheden sterke corticosteroidzalf in Nederland niet of nauwelijks worden voorgeschreven. 

*Hoe kan ik voorkómen dat ik bijwerkingen krijg?* 
Veel mensen zijn ongerust over de mogelijke bijwerkingen van lokale corticosteroiden. Overzichten van mogelijke bijwerkingen die in de bijsluiter beschreven staan en beschrijvingen zoals bij de voorgaande vraag maken dat mensen huiverig zijn om hormoonzalven toe te passen.Wanneer u de aanwijzingen van uw arts en de bijsluiter volgt is er echter weinig reden om bevreesd te zijn voor bijwerkingen. 
Enkele regels die uw arts mogelijk zal adviseren: 
Smeer corticosteroiden niet vaker dan een keer per dagSmeer niet gedurende een lange periode achter elkaar want:Langdurig smeren geeft meer kans op bijwerkingenBij langdurig smeren neemt het effect van de zalf afWanneer bij één keer per dag smeren een verbetering van de huidaandoening is verkregen, smeer dan enkele dagen per week achterelkaar één keer per dag en gun dan de huid weer enkele dagen rust. Informeer bij uw arts of het verstandig is om vervolgens te stoppen met het corticosteroid of om over te stappen op een minder sterk preparaat of het sterk werkende middel slechts 2 keer per week te smeren op de plaatsen waar het eczeem meestal optreedt.Wanneer bij kinderen langdurige behandeling met (sterkere) corticosteroiden nodig is zal de behandelend arts mogelijk de kinderarts vragen de lengteontwikkeling van het kind te controleren.Spreek met uw huisarts of dermatoloog in alle gevallen van tevoren goed af hoe u de creme of zalf moet gebruiken!

*Alternatieven* 
De alternatieven voor corticosteroïden zijn afhankelijk van de te behandelen aandoening. 
Bij constitutioneel eczeem is tacrolimus zalf in veel gevallen een goed alternatief.

Meer informatie over psoriasis

_(Bron: huidinfo.nl)_

----------

